# I love corrugated pipe



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

So much of my jetting business is corrugated pipe. Often the jetting leads to new pipe installation.

This house has miles of corrugated pipe around it. 2 summers ago I billed 20 hours of jetting but numerous problems arose. We replaced several areas of corrugated pipe in 2014 and more last year. Now we get to the big one. We started cutting the terrazo around around the pool and on up to the back of the house today. The owner added more today at the front of the house. We will be there awhile.


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

Corrugated pipe is 100% garbage. I don't know how it ever got approved for drainage. Around here, guys would cut holes in the pipe to make tee fittings instead of buying a fitting- makes jetting/snaking almost impossible.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I run into this crap over here.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I run into this crap over here.


Explain what we're looking at, please.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

droptopgt said:


> Corrugated pipe is 100% garbage. I don't know how it ever got approved for drainage. Around here, guys would cut holes in the pipe to make tee fittings instead of buying a fitting- makes jetting/snaking almost impossible.


I'm assuming they're using it for area drainage, right? Not sanitary drainage?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Explain what we're looking at, please.


4" cut at a 45 with a 3" stuck inside it to make a change of direction. Found it when my jetter hose came out the ground.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> 4" cut at a 45 with a 3" stuck inside it to make a change of direction. Found it when my jetter hose came out the ground.


Haha. Well, now I know why I couldn't tell what I was seeing. My eyes couldn't make sense of it. Yeah, I've had my jetter and cable come out of the ground a few times.


----------

